# Vacuum sealer bags.



## muddydogs (Sep 9, 2018)

So I have been using Nutri-Lock rolls  and have went through a few 100 feet of the stuff. Last week I opened  a new 2 roll package of the 8" stuff and couldn't get a good vacuum on pork belly bacon pieces. Well I thought it was the Foodsaver unit itself but today I was vacuuming some Costco meat and found that my vac sealer doesn't seem to have a problem vacuuming Foodsaver quart bags but won't pull a vacuum on the Nutri-Lock bags.

So now I'm wondering if it's the bag material or if my vac sealer is just getting weak? The sealer seems to be pulling a good seal with the Foodsaver bags but it might not be as strong as it once was?

So what do you guys think?


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 9, 2018)

Well, I'm cheap and retired. So I tend to gravitate towards that deep end of the pond.
Mine is a Ziplock from Kmart. If it breaks, I'll toss it.
You are sure the Nutri-Locks are well sealed before you try puling them, and everything else is hunky-dory with the sealer?

If you have the duckettes, you could jump to a chamber sealer model. Then never look back. :rolleyes:


----------



## muddydogs (Sep 9, 2018)

The Nutri lock weren't an issue for the first 300 or so feet of bag material.
I was all set to purchase a new vac sealer but would hate to dump $350 on a good one then find out its the bag material.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 9, 2018)

When you make the bag length , do a double seal on the same spot . See if that helps .


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 9, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> When you make the bag length , do a double seal on the same spot . See if that helps .


I do this all the time just to ensure the seal. Those one super close to the edge can have the smallest leak and you won't realize it.


----------

